# Sportsman's Warehouse Shootout



## kyhoyt89 (Feb 8, 2008)

1st Annual Sportsman’s Warehouse Shootout at The Vineyards 

Saturday August 21, 2010 
1st Flight- 9:00 a.m. 
2nd Flight- 1:30 p.m. 
Pre-Register- $20 (Pre-Register at Sportsman’s Warehouse) 
At The Door-$25 (Day of Event) 
Bow Tuning To Be Offered On Site 

Guaranteed Prizes 
1st- $150 Sportsman’s Warehouse Gift Card 
2nd- $100 Sportsman’s Warehouse Gift Card 
3rd- $50 Sportsman’s Warehouse Gift Card 
(A percentage of entries will also be given out if there are enough participants) 

Door Prizes 
2 day fully accommodated bow hunt at The Vineyards 
Fall Turkey Hunt at The Vineyards 
Various other prizes to be announced the day of the shoot 4 Classes 

4 classes 
Open- 50 yard max, no equipment restrictions 
Bowhunter- 35 yard max, fixed pin sights, 12in max stabilizer 
Women- 30 yard max, no equipment restrictions 
Youth- 25 yard max, unlimited equipment 
ASA Scoring and Rules 

3243 Frankfort Road 
Georgetown, Ky 40324 
Contact 
Kyle Samples- 859-263-7000 
Chuck Lombardo- 502-863-6125 

We want to invite everyone to come out for the shoot and have a great time and go home with some cool stuff. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO PAY ANYTHING UNTIL THE DAY OF THE SHOOT. The pre-registering deal is so that we can get an idea of how many shooters we will be having. If you would like to shoot in the tournament but live far away from lexington and don't feel like driving to the store you can call the store and we can put your name on the list. Thanks and we hope to see you all out there. " 

Kyle Samples


----------



## kyhoyt89 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Whoops*

Guys, just to clarify we will be using ASA scoring only, not rules. Therefore, no speed regulations will be enforced. Thanks and hope to see you out there.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I normally shoot open C @ 40 yards, same as bowhunter. I will have to shoot from 50 if I want to shoot?!?


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ill be there!


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Same as DW here. I shoot Open C, not really comfortable shooting 50 yards yet. I'll have to change my whole set up to shoot hunter. Just wondering, if you are wanting to have an ASA type shoot, why not use their class system. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

*Open- 50 yard max, no equipment restrictions*

Wiill rangefinders be considered equipment? At my age, I need help finding my way on and off the range.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Guys give Chuck a call. At the last shoot, he had all the open shooters shoot from the same stake but he gave them a range card showing the yardages. He said the range cards even up the playing field. I don't agree with this but it's his range. The two mens classes are set up as follows.

*Open Class*

Pro class 
Open A
Open B
Open C 
All shoot the same stake with ASA scoring rings to be determined the day of the shoot. Uppers or lowers

*Hunter Class*
Both 
Hunter and Bow Novice the same stake.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

AVENSTOKE said:


> Guys give Chuck a call. At the last shoot, he had all the open shooters shoot from the same stake but he gave them a range card showing the yardages. He said the range cards even up the playing field. I don't agree with this but it's his range. The two mens classes are set up as follows.
> 
> *Open Class*
> 
> ...


The way I understood it, they are only providing one open class. I actuall think they will cost theirselves shooters doing it that way. That's the way it was at their big 60 target shoot. I would like to know for sure how it will be shot as I might not make the trip if I have to judge out to 50 yards. I really wish they would do it ASA style as I have been looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

DW, call Chuck and explain it to him. It cost him 6-10 shooter at his last shoot too. I had friend who wouldn't shoot it for that reason!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

AVENSTOKE said:


> DW, call Chuck and explain it to him. It cost him 6-10 shooter at his last shoot too. I had friend who wouldn't shoot it for that reason!


Yep, it cost him more than that. Maybe I will call if for no other reason but to be sure of their plans. thanks


----------



## catsfan98 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Rules*

Hey guys, I'm new to tournament shooting as this will be my first event. Obviously, I'll be in the the lowest level category I can find (think they'll let me shoot with the kids??). Anyway, just wondering if any of you that do this regularly can give me some pointers? Been out to Longview a couple of times and shot and had a great time, but as far as official rules go, I have no idea. Would appreciate any help you guys can give me. Look forward to meeting a few of you out there in a few weeks. Oh yeah, go easy on me!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds to me like they have no rules except 12" max stabilizer and pin sights for your class. Just make sure to bring some bino's and we'll see you there.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Is this all known yardage like the last big shoot was?


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is listing four classes, but the details of the shoot according to the website 3dshoots.com says there will be five classes. Also, does anyone know if it will be known distance or unknown, or does it depend on the class.
Would be nice to know a few more details. Called Chuck and the Store and according to the info I can get, it's like some of the details are still being decided. Anyone heard any final details of the Shootout?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

All unknown yardage.........Open class 50 yrd max........Hunter(pins)clss 35yrd max....I'm not sure about the rest. I got this info from Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I called today will be all unknown yardage. Classes will be as previously discussed. *Bowhunter class *( all mens bow hunters lumped together) *Open class* All Open and Pro shooters lumped together.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Will the scores be posted anywhere online?


----------



## bear/abner (Feb 23, 2009)

will scores be posted today


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Do a search for central kentucky archery association and click on the first result. That would be my best guess.


----------



## Mudrat96 (May 10, 2009)

Talked to someone in customer service today and he said there will be a link posted today on sportsmans warehouse website that will give the results


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Scores are up on the CKAA site! :darkbeer:


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

That was one of the nicest courses that ive ever shot...would like to see them have a fulltime schedule next year. Also some tough competition!


----------

